# Annual "Dave's Post Thanksgiving Vintage Bike Ride" Santa Monica, CA



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey everyone!  My girlfriend, her daughter, and I are coming to California for Thanksgiving.  We would love to attend this ride.  Does anyone know if it is happening and on what day?

Kindly,
Brant Mackley


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 21, 2016)

Well Brant, the ride had kind of faded so I didn't promote it this year...in the past, it had been on the Friday after Thanksgiving....there was a little chatter about a possible ride sometime either Friday or over the weekend but no details as of yet...where are you staying and what days will you be in town? 

Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 22, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> Well Brant, the ride had kind of faded so I didn't promote it this year...in the past, it had been on the Friday after Thanksgiving....there was a little chatter about a possible ride sometime either Friday or over the weekend but no details as of yet...where are you staying and what days will you be in town?
> 
> Sent from my QTAIR7 using Tapatalk



We are staying in Laguna Beach with my girlfriend's father; going to be leaving on Saturday afternoon at 3pm from LAX.  It would be great to join you all on Friday or Saturday!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 22, 2016)

I was thinking about the Ride;... day after all that food!
When and where??


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 22, 2016)

nothing planned so far...will post here or PM if I hear anything...chance I have to work Friday...Dave


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 22, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> nothing planned so far...will post here or PM if I hear anything...chance I have to work Friday...Dave



I'm only a few minutes from Santa Monica, I'd be interested.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2016)

Might be interested here, tho & was hoping to get a couple bikes roadworthy for the upcoming Coaster Colson Ride


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Might be interested here, tho & was hoping to get a couple bikes roadworthy for the upcoming Coaster Colson Ride




You can do that the night before.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> You can do that the night before.



Since I've done just that the past 2 years....why not do it again.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 22, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Since I've done just that the past 2 years....why not do it again.



So you should be better at it with all the practice 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 23, 2016)

ok, since no one has updated this, I'll do it. 
the ride is Friday at 10:00am in Newport Beach. we start at Balboa Bakery at 301 Main St, Newport Beach, CA.
there are a few people out of town, but basically most every one who usually goes is going, and maybe even a few additions.
Brant, call me tonight or tomorrow for details if you need them.

if you're going, check in here and let us know, so we can do a head count before we leave so we don't miss anyone.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2016)

I will ride down there for a ride...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2016)

Glad we came out to burn off some mashed potatoes and Turkey


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 25, 2016)

Great pics Mike; here's a few more...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 25, 2016)

What a fantastic ride!  It was great to meet everyone; thank you for the warm hospitality.  I look forward to riding with you all sometime in the future.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 26, 2016)

The ride back; what a great day, thanks again everyone!  Especially Scott @37fleetwood for the invite; Dave @old hotrod for making it all happen (and his Scwhinn DX I rode), and Marty at @cyclingday for coordinating too.  Jennifer, Kaya, and I had an amazing ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks, for joining us on a ride, Brant.
It was nice to meet you, Jennifer, her parents and Kaya.
I'm sure we gave you all plenty to talk about. Lol!


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Looks like a good time! V/r Shawn


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 27, 2016)

Looks like it was a good time.found out too late.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 27, 2016)

Talk about Proud of each other,Love the photo,And everyone has shorts on!!
KEEP HOPE ALIVE ,IN OUR BIKE WORLD!!!


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 27, 2016)

Very impressive the best part looks like ther ridden


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 29, 2016)

How come everyone in this photo looks like they're doing the robot?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looks like I was just powered-down...


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> How come everyone in this photo looks like they're doing the robot?



And Luisa looks like she's saying "Who's having a great time on this ride?? This Girl!"


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 29, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> How come everyone in this photo looks like they're doing the robot?



It looks like I am starting to power down as well...


----------

